# Help! Puppy hates crate.



## puppymomma11 (Apr 6, 2011)

About 3 weeks ago i adopted a 5 month old puppy from my local shelter. At night she is perfect about going in her crate and going to sleep for the night without whining anymore. The problem is during the day. I have school and am gone for about 2-3 hours sometimes up to 5, but someone always lets her out at lunchtime and walks her so it's never constant. I am honestly getting nervous to come home because i'm not sure what i will find. She has completely flipped her kennel twice and tipped it on it's side probably like 5 times and always moves it someway. I know she moves the kennel by jumping up and down. I put a rug down and drawer liners on top to try and stop her sliding but that didn't work. I tried putting a sheet over her but she somehow grabbed it in her kennel and chewed it up. Also, tried putting a shirt in there which she also chewed up. She has toys in there which she just seems to ignore. We tried covering the crate and pretended to leave then when she started moving throw a shoe at her kennel (not hard) to make her think the kennel didn't like her moving around. Really any help or insight would be so appreciated!!


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

There are a few things I would do. First, I'd feed her in the crate if you don't already. That way she will learn that good things happen in the crate! Also, spend some time teaching her that even though you're gone, you'll be coming back. Put her in, leave for a set amount of time (5-10 min) and then come back. Do this over and over and increase the length of time. It's a lengthy process but it should work.

Also, make sure that the toys you're leaving with her can't possibly be broken up and swallowed.


----------



## kelliejh (Dec 28, 2010)

do you have anywhere in your house that is tiled you can leave her when you are gone for long periods of time? My 6 month old puppy is crate trained as well at night and loves it, but when i am gone during the day (3-5 hours) I leave him in our laundry room (with a baby gate up instead of the door closed). It is tiled, his crate is in there (with the door open so he can go in and out as he pleases), and i leave toys in there for him to play. In the beginning I left him in the crate also during the day and he went crazy. I think some dogs just like some more space during the day. Hope this helps.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Covering the crate was a good idea, you might try it again with a crate cover, that you can buy. It's a bit more heavy duty than a sheet, and your puppy might not be able to pull it through the crate.
Also, the crate conditioning is a good idea. Start with a small amount of time. If your puppy really hates the crate, you might need to start with as little as 1-2 minutes, or even less. Lure her in the crate with a really yummy treat, her favorite, and shut the door for 1-2 min. Do this several times throughout the day, whenever you have a minute.
Then, gradually increase the time. Do this kind of exercise several times throughout the day, just as you would with any other training you're doing.

Also, have you tried leaving a frozen, stuffed kong in the crate with her? Or a bully stick? That will give her something to do while you're gone. Our dogs absolutely LOVE frozen kongs stuffed with peanut butter. They don't even notice us leaving if we give them their kongs! In fact, the house could fall down around them, and they wouldn't care... 

And, the more exercise you can give her before putting her in the crate when you have to leave, the better. It will tire her out, but will also help relieve her stress and anxiety, just as it does for us humans!


----------



## Lin (Mar 30, 2011)

For our puppy, we have the kennel covered (It is a rather spacious kennel though). We leave his toys in there. For the first week or so, we left music on (Boyfriend had metal music on :redface: .) Later on, we stopped playing music and he was fine on his own. 

My problem is that sometimes he has too much energy that he will bark at night even though he was supposed to be sleeping at that time! :redface: But sometimes he barks a few times then he will quiet down and go to bed. 

We have school during the day as well and we generally take him out immediately when either one of us comes back from school. We take him to potty then let him play around for a bit (15 - 20 minutes), potty again. Then give him treat for going into the kennel.


----------



## Yvonne (Aug 6, 2010)

Not getting enough time out of the crate with mental and physical stimulation. If your 5 month old puppy is flipping the crate I would also say it is probably not the correct size. I agree no toys should ever be left in the crate as well.


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

I highly suggest you follow doxiemommy's advice about leaving for short amounts of time. I have a dogs with SA and that has worked wonders for us. You can also put your puppy in the crate, grab your keys, coat, shoes, etc., and then go about your business in the house. My trainer called it the "pretend to leave, but don't leave." 

It can be dangerous to leave things in the crate especially since it is obvious there is some distress. I leave a bully stick and a Kong treat ball and that is it. There are also no blankets in the crate for her to chew on.

This is a process, but, if you stick with thr program, it will work over time. Good luck.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

How big is the crate? Can she lie down and stretch out in it? If not, it is too small.

What kind of crate is it? Some dogs do better in an open wire crate and others do better in a crate that is plastic so it is more like a den. 

Try taking a Kong, filling it with Non Fat Yogurt, Freezing it, and putting that in the crate with her when you leave. 

Another thing you can do is put the crate so it is against two walls and place something along the third side that is relatively indestructable and heavy. 

When you are home, how much exercise and play is this dog getting? A Tired dog is a good dog. Lots of walks, play and training will tire her out. Training requiring her to think will help a LOT to tire her out.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Crate games are also a good idea to get a pup zooming in and out of crate on cue, using it as at training tool while simultaneously building the reward of being in there. Make sure that you don't only use the crate for nighttime and you LEAVING but that she also has a chance to get accustomed to hanging out in it when you guys are around. It can become a signal that you are leaving otherwise, creating the stress that makes her panic.


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

Cracker said:


> Make sure that you don't only use the crate for nighttime and you LEAVING but that she also has a chance to get accustomed to hanging out in it when you guys are around. It can become a signal that you are leaving otherwise, creating the stress that makes her panic.


YES! This. I put Gracie in when I am running the vacuum, doing yoga, making dinner, etc. She also goes in there on her own to sleep from time to time.

I have also taught Gracie the "crate" command and, no matter where we are in the house, she will run full speed to the crate and wait for me because she knows a treat is coming. 

Where is your crate located? I have found it is best in a room we use a lot so she has access to it all the time. Ours is currently in a corner of our living room.


----------

